# Diablo 3 vor LoL



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

http://www.xfire.com/ (oben auf "Head on back" klicken)

Mal schauen wie lang es sich halten kann  ich tippe mal auf 2-3 Tage.

http://www.beta.xfire.com/games (noch nicht aktuell)


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

Oh Gott xfire gibts immernoch das ist doch so 2005


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Mai 2012)

und nu?


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

DIII vor LoL... in wie fern? Mit dem Link dort oben kann ich mich registrieren oder so, aber, warum? Was gibts da zu sehen?


----------



## Tikume (16. Mai 2012)

Vermutlich die unheimlich interessante Info wieviel Spielzeit in Spiel XYZ geflossen ist, natürlich nur von Leuten die diese komische Software nutzen.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

Todays Top Games, Augen öffnen


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Todays Top Games, Augen öffnen


Steht bei mir genau nirgends... 


Vllt. hilft es wenn du in den Thread hier auf Buffed etwas Informationen bereitstellst was du einem mitteilen möchtest... irgendeine Startseite irgendeiner Seite und ein halbherziger Titel - ich weiss ja nicht.

Nichts für Ungut.


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

Steht genau in der Mitte der Seite, wenn nicht, machst du irgendwas falsch. Man brauch weder eingeloggt noch sonst was zu sein.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Das Problem ist, dass es einen auf die "neue" Beta-Seite weiterleitet. Waehlt man oben "Miss the old xfire" aus, dann sieht man wohl was Du meinst - mit "Today's top games" in der Mitte und D3 an der Spitze...


----------



## floppydrive (16. Mai 2012)

1. steht das unter games und nichts unter top games (nur beim alten design)
2. nervst du
3. nervst du immernoch


----------



## Oníshanu (16. Mai 2012)

Ich begreife den Sinn dieses Threads nicht...soll es ein Beleg sein, dass Diablo das woaheyvollcoolroxxxoorrrzz Game ist?
Willst du damit die LoL Community angreifen und ihr verklickern sie sollen alle LoL liegen lassen und zu D3 wechseln? 
So viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten...


----------



## Fedaykin (16. Mai 2012)

Arosk schrieb:


> Steht genau in der Mitte der Seite, wenn nicht, machst du irgendwas falsch. Man brauch weder eingeloggt noch sonst was zu sein.




ich wiederhole meine Frage: und nu?


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

-Scytale- schrieb:


> ich wiederhole meine Frage: und nu?




Geh doch raus wenn es dich nicht interessiert.



Ogil schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es einen auf die "neue" Beta-Seite weiterleitet. Waehlt man oben "Miss the old xfire" aus, dann sieht man wohl was Du meinst - mit "Today's top games" in der Mitte und D3 an der Spitze...





Das mit der Weiterleitung hatte ich vergessen, aber die neue Seite sollte auch bald aktuell sein.



Oníshanu schrieb:


> Ich begreife den Sinn dieses Threads nicht...soll es ein Beleg sein, dass Diablo das woaheyvollcoolroxxxoorrrzz Game ist?
> Willst du damit die LoL Community angreifen und ihr verklickern sie sollen alle LoL liegen lassen und zu D3 wechseln?
> So viele verschiedene Möglichkeiten...




Es geht einfach um die Statistik und die Ausmaße... Es hat überhaupt nichts mit LoL zu tun. LoL hab ich nur genannt weil es das weltweit meistgespielte Spiel ist.


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, dass es einen auf die "neue" Beta-Seite weiterleitet. Waehlt man oben "Miss the old xfire" aus, dann sieht man wohl was Du meinst - mit "Today's top games" in der Mitte und D3 an der Spitze...


Ah, so sehe ich da in der Tat etwas. Dank dir.


----------



## myadictivo (16. Mai 2012)

was ist den lol ? lands of lore  ?


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Bei unserer Spielzeit ist es aktuell sogar vor wow:
http://my.buffed.de/gametime


----------



## Arosk (16. Mai 2012)

Vor WoW sowieso, WoW ist ja ziemlich weit hinten


----------



## Potpotom (16. Mai 2012)

ZAM sprach da auch von "unserer" Spielzeit, sprich die der Buffed-Community welche auch den Client nutzt.

Aber, schaut man sich die Anzahl der Spieler an ist das schon heftig.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Naja - ich vermute mal die Buffed-Spielzeiterfassung listet da alle Spieler, die jemals mit dem Buffed-Tool ihre WoW-Spielzeit erfasst haben - sonst waeren 60k WoW-Spieler mit insgesamt 9 Tagen Spielzeit ja gerademal eine Durchschnittsspielzeit von 5min.

PS: Eine Vermutung die dadurch gestaerkt wird, dass auch Spiele ohne erfasste Spielzeit eine Anzahl von Spielern listen.


----------



## ZAM (16. Mai 2012)

Ogil schrieb:


> Naja - ich vermute mal die Buffed-Spielzeiterfassung listet da alle Spieler, die jemals mit dem Buffed-Tool ihre Spielzeit erfasst haben - sonst waeren 60k WoW-Spieler mit insgesamt 9 Tagen Spielzeit ja gerademal eine Durchschnittsspielzeit von 5min.



Ja, der Anzahl-Counter ist nicht auf "Tag", "Monat", "Jahr" gemünzt. Muss ich bei Gelegenheit mal anpassen.


----------



## Ogil (16. Mai 2012)

Wobei meine Berechnung Murks war. Wen interessieren die Spieler/Minute? Es waeren dann natuerlich 0.2min pro Spieler gewesen. Interessant sind natuerlich, dass die Durchschnittsspielzeit von D3 77min pro Spieler betraegt.


----------



## Hosenschisser (16. Mai 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> was ist den lol ? lands of lore  ?



Laughing out Loud


----------

